# Heddon Zara



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

Anyone use the original 3/4oz spook? The bass were nuts today for the super spook Jr. I think I'm going to grab the original but I don't like the way the hooks are on it.... anyone got a good mod to get rid of it.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Cut the hooks off with side cutters, (the hooks that come on them are pretty much junk anyhow) and put split rings on the hangers and hang brand new hooks from the split rings. I'd use Owner ST36 treble hooks in the same size as the originals it it were me. It will up your landing percentage as well. The split rings allow more movement in the hook and they won't bind up as easily. I also do the same modification with the Tiny Torpedo.


----------



## Bass_Hawg (Apr 12, 2004)

Amen on the Split Rings. Bassbme Nailed it....


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Bassbme said:


> Cut the hooks off with side cutters, (the hooks that come on them are pretty much junk anyhow) and put split rings on the hangers and hang brand new hooks from the split rings. I'd use Owner ST36 treble hooks in the same size as the originals it it were me. It will up your landing percentage as well. The split rings allow more movement in the hook and they won't bind up as easily. I also do the same modification with the Tiny Torpedo.


I do literally the exact same thing with mine, even down to the ST36's. Works great, my favorite color torpedo is bass.


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

Govbarney said:


> I do literally the exact same thing with mine, even down to the ST36's. Works great, my favorite color torpedo is bass.


Mine is bass as well. And thanks guys will def do that this week.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Here are a couple of Zara Spook Super Spook surprises.

The first is a major smallmouth who liked the Spook - several more followed.

The second is a walleye - I didn't think walleyes hit surface baits - this one did.


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

Just wanted to add that if you buy the Super Spook and Super Spook Jr. they already have split rings on them, and the same Tx3 hooks you'll find on Bomber crankbaits.










Versus the Original Zara Spook with those annoying hook hangers and cheezy hooks.










This is my favorite...the Heddon Rattlin' Spook. It comes with Mustad Triple Grips for only $1 more than the other two!


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

I got I the super spook. But I want a bigger one.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

